# Advice and help on living in the States



## Taltots (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi

I currently live in Spain, and have done for 8 years. My husband and I and our 2 children are British. My family would like to move to the States to live for a year, my husband is self employed here in Spain and has a long term contract in the UK that is our main bread and butter. We would like to travel to the States for a year - is this possible as long as we can prove that we can support ourselves and our family? I am a mature student, studying towards my Accountancy Degree whilst working for a large company here. I am practically fluent in Spanish and I guess one other factor to take into account is I have an American father, although not on my birth certificate and he does deny the fact.

Any advice would be great!

Thank you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your language skills and a legally non-existing US parent have no bearing. 

There is no short-term visa which allows employment for compensation. With your husband being a contractor intercompany transfer or US employer is not likely. B2 might be an option but it means no employment/work. What about the kids' schooling?

Read through the visa options on travel.state.gov. It is a very userfriendly official site.


----------



## Graham Magee (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi my name is Graham Magee, I'm new to this site and don't fully know how to use it yet. Im currently living in the UK and my fiance is American, she's filed for the K-1 visa. Im a fully qualifyed full scope Electrician and i have funds which would support me and my fiance for a good few months but i'm wondering how would i beable to gain an electricians job in America once ive married my fiance. Any advice would be good thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Taltots said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently live in Spain, and have done for 8 years. My husband and I and our 2 children are British. My family would like to move to the States to live for a year, my husband is self employed here in Spain and has a long term contract in the UK that is our main bread and butter. We would like to travel to the States for a year - is this possible as long as we can prove that we can support ourselves and our family? I am a mature student, studying towards my Accountancy Degree whilst working for a large company here. I am practically fluent in Spanish and I guess one other factor to take into account is I have an American father, although not on my birth certificate and he does deny the fact.
> 
> ...


There is no short term visa. You can travel on the VWP for up to 90 days.

If you try for the B-2 visa, which could possibly provide you with a longer stay, there is the danger that you get denied (because of your ability to use the VWP and the fact that you are travelling with your family and have no major ties with the UK) and then not be able to use VWP for sometime.

Stay with the VWP. No work is allowed


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Graham Magee said:


> Hi my name is Graham Magee, I'm new to this site and don't fully know how to use it yet. Im currently living in the UK and my fiance is American, she's filed for the K-1 visa. Im a fully qualifyed full scope Electrician and i have funds which would support me and my fiance for a good few months but i'm wondering how would i beable to gain an electricians job in America once ive married my fiance. Any advice would be good thank you.


 I would have thought you would apply for electrician's jobs in whatever area of the US you end up at, once the visa is issued and you have your EAD and SSN.

Most States have their own rules and regulations with regard standards, qualifications for trades so you'll have to see whether you already qualify or need to get further certification.


----------



## Montaguefamily (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi TG,
I would love to hear more, about your experience, getting your E2 visa, can I contact you directly or how does this place work? I am a business man, married with 2 young sons and am interested in pursuing this. I am in no rush and have finance available.
Your advice would be appreciated.

Regards
Aidan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Graham Magee said:


> Hi my name is Graham Magee, I'm new to this site and don't fully know how to use it yet. Im currently living in the UK and my fiance is American, she's filed for the K-1 visa. Im a fully qualifyed full scope Electrician and i have funds which would support me and my fiance for a good few months but i'm wondering how would i beable to gain an electricians job in America once ive married my fiance. Any advice would be good thank you.




its state dependant ..some have very difficult way of entry 
its very much a closed and licensed shop


----------

